# Strap yer sheeot down when going to/from job sites



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

My worst two cases of highway disaster:

The top to a pool heater I was hauling away lifted off (even though it was still attached) and floated off down the freeway. A 3'x3' hunk of sheet metal flying thru the air is pretty scary to see in your rear-view!!

A full 25 lb bag of black grout actually lifted out of my truck bed (I s**t you not!) and landed right in front of a motorcyclist, creating a huge black cloud. I'll never forget the look on the poor guy's face.......


----------



## wbsbadboy (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank the powers that be for Bell Helmets!!
I was on a weekend M/C ride with a couple friends many years ago. We were comming down Hwy 1 just north of Morrow Bay, Ca. when we found ourselfs behind a flat bed duelly P/U. You know, the kind with a 2x4 around the edge of the bed. He had the usual assortment of equipment along with a pile of scrap lumber at the back. I was in the front position with my friends staggered behind. I was admiring the massive smoke stacks of the local power generating plant when the truck hit a pot hole or something discharging about half the scrap lumber onto the road right in front of me and my friends. I saw a couple pieces comming at me and managed to get on the brakes and keep the bike upright while ducking the first two or three chunks of what I figure were 2x4's about 4-6" long. then I took a shot in the right leg and one to my left hand. Pain....serious searing pain...but nothing broken. 
Then the last thing I recall is the shape of a piece of 2x6 or maybe some 2x8 facia making a bee line for my nose. I dropped my head and that was all. Lights out!!
I came to to the most obnoxious oder I have yet to endure. It was smelling salts being weilded by a C.H.P. officer. I figured he was trying to shove a skunk up my nose so I proceeded to demonstrate my best right cross to his chin. Bad idea. The other 3 C.H.P. officers proceeded to restrain me in not a very nice manor. Once I got my head clear and apologised to the Officer he then showed me my helmet. A full face Bell helmet with the perfect pattern of a 2x something about 3/4" deep right in the center where my forehead was.
He agreed to not charge me with the assault in exchange for the helmet for the stations helmet law display. They never found the flat bed. Aside from my minor concussion and the guy right behind me with a broken ring finger that everyone else was fine. Other damage included 5 motorcycles down out of 14. mine and 3 others trailered home for repaires. 4 leather jackets ruined and two sets of leather pants. And one pager. Mine. When I went down I apparently slid on it rather than my levis. Thank god.
Now I am (so my employees tell me) extreamly anal about tieing my stuff down securly.


----------

